# OrchestralTools announces "Berlin Strings EXP B: Special Bows II" [Walkthrough Video + released]



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey Guys,

we´re happy to release another expansion set for Berlin Strings.
*Berlin Strings Expansion B* complements Expansion A with *Celli and Basses*. We developed a collection focused on additional bowing styles and exceptional orchestral colors. Highlights of this sample collection are the multi-layered Sul Ponticello- and *Flautando Legato* and an extended stock of articulations for flageolet (harmonics).
Expansion B will also add Col Legno to your Berlin Strings library for Celli and Basses.

*Info:* All Expansions in our Berlin Series can be bought individually. You do not need the main library or any other expansion to be able to run the Expansions with their full functionality.




*Articulations:*

CELLI

Col Legno
Flageolet Staccato
Flageolet Sustains
Flageolet Tremolo
Sul Ponticello Legato
Sul Ponticello Accented Tremolo
Sul Ponticello Tremolo
Sul Ponticello Sustains
Sul Ponticello Staccato
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Legato
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Short
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Long
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustains
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustains Soft Attack
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Tremolo

BASSES

Col Legno
Flageolet Sustains
Flageolet Staccato
Sul Ponticello Legato
Sul Ponticello Tremolo
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Legato
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Short
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Long
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustains
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustains Soft Attack


*Intro Special*
*€149.-* instead of €189.-
Ends June, 21 and includes 19% VAT.
Non-EU customers will get 19% discount during checkout.

More info at http://www.orchestraltools.com

All the best,

Hendrik and the OT-team


----------



## dryano (Jun 10, 2014)

Woah... those first notes in the video... to die for. Another proof for me, that Berlin Strings raised the bar way over any other library.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome news! Thanks.

Mahlon

EDIT: Would someone recommend where I might hear section sul tasto in music literature? Are there any well known passages that come to mind? The only examples I can find in Youtube is for solo instruction.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds great. Lots of useful stuff in there, at a very fair price imo. Kudos for sampling the two first harmonics that no other developer (iinm) has done.

Ravel & Debussy used a fair amount of Sul tasto or Flautando, especially while tremolo-ing.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 10, 2014)

jamwerks @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> Sounds great. Lots of useful stuff in there, at a very fair price imo. Kudos for sampling the two first harmonics that no other developer (iinm) has done.
> 
> Ravel & Debussy used a fair amount of Sul tasto or Flautando, especially while tremolo-ing.



Thanks, I'm looking through some scores to see if I can find a good example of violins sul tasto.

Mahlon


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey OT , the Sul Tasto Legato sounds exquisite . I don't currently have Berlin String , but feel this Expansion is a must buy and intern fearing I'll have the urge to wanna go the whole hog after I purchase this dammit


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the Feedback!

@SymphonicSamples: It´s possible to get the Expansions without having the BST main library. It´s a great way to get a feeling for our concepts and the sound we have with the Berlin Series without investing too much at the beginning :D 

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 11, 2014)

Hendrik , absolutely and I appreciate your approach . I did the same with BWW and bought Exp B . I just know after I buy BS Exp B my sample library obsessive compulsive nature will kick in and want the Main library


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice! 
I already saw it yesterday, since I am a subscriber! 

Maybe stupid question, but is there or will there be a bundle discount for the entire BST package? (Because I think expansion B is the final one?)


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 11, 2014)

we probably will do something like that when the whole series is more complete.
There will come 3 additional expansions during the next months for Berlin Strings as we aim to produce the most extensive and complete string library.
You can see some of our upcoming libraries and expansions in our Orchestral Tools Observatory:

http://www.orchestraltools.com/observatory/index.html

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## eric aron (Jun 11, 2014)

splendid sound and expression ... bravo


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 11, 2014)

> There will come 3 additional expansions during the next months for Berlin Strings as we aim to produce the most extensive and complete string library.
> You can see some of our upcoming libraries and expansions in our Orchestral Tools Observatory:



Hey Hendrik, do you already have a rough date for the solo strings?


----------



## feck (Jun 11, 2014)

As expected, these sound fantastic. o-[][]-o


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 12, 2014)

The tone of the sul tasto really is gorgeous.

Mahlon


----------



## benmrx (Jun 12, 2014)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> we probably will do something like that when the whole series is more complete.
> There will come 3 additional expansions during the next months for Berlin Strings as we aim to produce the most extensive and complete string library.
> You can see some of our upcoming libraries and expansions in our Orchestral Tools Observatory:
> 
> ...



REALLY looking forward to the Strings Exp E: String Effects!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 14, 2014)

Wonderful. Wonderful, Wonderful!

I just bought them and I only need 2 presets: The sul tastos which are exactly what I always wanted celli to sound like. And I even did not change any controls, it was just wonderfully playable as they came. Thank you Hendrik!

Just a thought and a hint: there are _some_ people needing flageolets and _some_ people needing special articulations but I guess a *LOT* people are looking for a playable mellow and heart-warming cello section (like me). If you would emphasize the point a bit more that you also can consider this library being a mellow cello section with some additional more esoteric features you might win some purchasers :D 
Perhaps some more "traditional" demos with the legatos alone? They are to DIE for. Not too short to be inaudible, not too long to be sloppy: just ideal!
I can´t wait til the high section comes out, will be a first minute buy for me. So are the solo strings.
Wow, a library without a flaw, that happens only once a year haha.

A small tip for users: if you like to give the legato celli a bit more bite just add 25% sul ponticelli. Then they tend a bit more to an added more agressive solo player, I love it.

edit: Oops... the high section is already there? WOW, somehow I forgot that. So this will be a fantastic Saturday for me ("throwingmoremoneyonHendrik")


----------



## oxo (Jun 14, 2014)

Sid Francis @ Sat Jun 14 said:


> Wonderful. Wonderful, Wonderful!
> 
> I just bought them and I only need 2 presets: The sul tastos which are exactly what I always wanted celli to sound like. And I even did not change any controls, it was just wonderfully playable as they came. Thank you Hendrik!....



dito


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep, I'm going to buy it anyway. Based on the main library, I can infer how some of these patches play, but still, it would be great to hear more demos before the 21st. :D 

Mahlon


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 15, 2014)

MA-Simon @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> > There will come 3 additional expansions during the next months for Berlin Strings as we aim to produce the most extensive and complete string library.
> > You can see some of our upcoming libraries and expansions in our Orchestral Tools Observatory:
> 
> 
> ...





+1


----------



## oxo (Jul 3, 2014)

a quick and dirty small snippet ... only BST EXP B sul tasto, out of box:

https://app.box.com/s/tziscr3hw1cxbsefou08


----------



## oxo (Aug 30, 2014)

... forgot that i had made ​​a small example some time ago. i edited this vocal-piece for celli and basses to exercise. only BST EXP B sul tasto:

https://app.box.com/s/qs0qrkc8c6s6g7ku62or

perhaps it helps someone better to evaluate the library, since there are still no audio-demos on there website.


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful, oxo. Just a gorgeous sound!

Mahlon


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 4, 2018)

lovely


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 4, 2018)

Run for your life. the dead are rising!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> lovely


Still my favorite cello sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Run for your life. the dead are rising!


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 6, 2018)




----------

